# On Road Racing Sunday Hobby Town USA Mobile AL



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Sun, Nov 08, 2009 was the last race to be held at the Daphne AL Hobbytown... The Daphne Hobbytown closed it's doors for good during the Thanksgiving weekend...
However, the on road club will continue to race and the races will be held at the Mobile Hobbytown...

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Dec 20, 2009 
Registration starts at noon races at 1pm

Ambassador Center
312 Schillinger Rd., Suite Q
Mobile, AL 36608

On Road Racing Sunday Hobby Town USA Mobile AL 
Classes:

Novice Touring

Pancar Oval 4 cell 19t, 6 cell/ 7.4 lipo stock 27T or 13.5, 

Pro Stock Sedan Touring--- 
Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and 13.5 Brushless Motors. Motors are open to any modifying as long as you meet the 27 Turn for Brushed and 13.5 for Brushless. Think of this as a open motor rule on stock motors. Bearings are welcome... Timing changes are welcome... Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins....Weight for Elec. Sedan is 1425g ----6 cell or 7.4 lipo

Nitro Sedan Touring

1/12th Scale 4 cell 19t


----------

